# Game 32 - Kings at Lakers



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Discuss


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pau Gasol goes coast to coast..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

New Year...Same ****ty Lakers defense.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fml


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Down 20 pts at home against Kings.. Happy ****ing New Year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers trail 64-49 at the half-time

Kobe and Fish are 4-21 - Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

We are just awful out there. I don't see a championship caliber team out there at this point unless we get a lot better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus Christ! Is Ron Artest really THAT important to our defense?? 

I guess he is..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Friendly roll there for LO

Down by 9 pts only. Lakers have a different energy level in the second half. Let's hope they keep it up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

3rd qtr has been the Lamar Odom Basketball

Down 6 pts


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lamar Odom, again!

Down 4 pts only. Great activity on the glass by our bigs so far.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe 4-15...most shots are flat

Lakers trail 70-62


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus...getting beat on defense again


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers bench - 3 pts only :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've missed most of the game so far, but just started watching before caught fire. Can't believe we were down 20. Cannot lose at home to the Kings with no Tyreke Evans.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At the end of 3rd qtr, Lakers trail 86-79


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

Imagine waking up at 4:30 in the morning, missing your work just to watch a team that is down by 20 

Wut the f... is wrong with these guys?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Second chance pts are killing Lakers


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Two consecutive TOs by Kings.

Gasol needs to be back on the court. Trail Kings by 8 pts


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

First basket by Farmar!


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

We're down by two points


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good hustle by Shannon

Lakers down only 2 pts - 93-91, Kings


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

We need a stop!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's all even at the STAPLES Center


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This would be one hell of a comeback... IF we weren't playing the ****ing Sacramento Kings


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have the lead...since the 1st qtr.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

"The guy is incredible..."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is en fuego.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good deflection on the pass by Jordan.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Spencer ****ing Hawes..

Lakers trail 100-99


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

That guy shouldn't be left open, the guy is makin'em!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe missed two FTs..rare..that finger must be hurting..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Kobe missed both free throws.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Spencer ****ing Hawes again..from downtown... FML

Lakers trail 103-101


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spencer Hawes...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pau WOW Gasol!!!!!!!!

Bucket And 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau with the huge bucket plus the foul!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lead 104-103.

Sac Timeout.

DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

fish hasn't been in the game.. i'm guessing there are some happy laker fans?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus...got beat on high screen roll again.

Shannon Brown at the FT line

Lakers trail 106-104


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've given up 3 straight threes. Wowww.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge free throws by Shannon Brown. Please get a defensive stop.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man lakers have too many games like these... getting this nervous is not good for my heart.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's all even

44 seconds remain... possible two possession for Kings here. Lakers need a STOP!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh well, the kings deserve it.. and the lakers don't. kings made all the big shots when they needed it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ah..missed FTs

108-106, Kings

4.1 sec left


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn i spoke too soon. i hope this ends like how it did last week.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, these finishes drive me insane.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes!!!!!!

Kobe Did It Again...oh My ****ing God


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

Yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ohhhh myyyy Goddddd!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

109-108, Lakers Win!!!!!!!!!

Wooooo Hoooooooo

I am ****ing drunk and happy!!!!!!!! woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow!

did kobe have his foot out of bounds?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

0.01 So ****ing close...OH MY GOD!!! THE BEST ****ING PLAYER IS ON THE LAKERS TEAM AND HE IS ****ING MAMBA!!!

WOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe For Threeeeee!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> wow!
> 
> did kobe have his foot out of bounds?


NO

It was close, though, however.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe is just not fair.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> NO
> 
> It was close, though, however.


how can you really tell? the camera angle on FSN wasn't very good.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy ****ing New Year...Laker fans!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> how can you really tell? the camera angle on FSN wasn't very good.


I don't care...woo hoo!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe does it again! suck it ********!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some are saying it was a travel, but I don't think so. Also Udoka choked the free throws away.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

another pretty awesome shot by kobe.. but i'm starting to get a little worried with the way the team is playing + the heavy january schedule.

how many big/buzzer shots has that been for kobe this year? 5?

i can remember:

vs. Miami
@ Milwaukee
vs. Kings


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> another pretty awesome shot by kobe.. but i'm starting to get a little worried with the way the team is playing + the heavy january schedule.
> 
> how many big/buzzer shots has that been for kobe this year? 5?
> 
> ...


Yep!

Witnessed the one against Bucks. :bsmile:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 buzzer beaters in 29 days.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

just checked, and it's just 3. feels like it's more. 3 buzzer beaters is probably more than what most players get in a career of playing basketball. to get 3 of them in a 1 month period is pretty crazy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> 3 buzzer beaters in 29 days.


Might get 4th one against Dallas for payback this Sunday. :funny:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is amazing. as soon as I saw it was him I yelled bucket. Udoka cracked the door and Kobe kicked it all the way open. 

He's gonna feel rotten tonight. 

Lakers are struggling badly. They are playing horrible defense and their offense has no balance or flow at all its just Kobe and Pau's individual brillance. Mixed in with LO and Bynum occasionally. 

we will lose to the Mavs and Rockets playing this way and it won't be close. This is bad basketball.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yep i agree, they're playing horribly on both ends. a lot of individual basketball too, no good at all.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Should be pretty obvious how much Artest changes the D; in the 4 games Artest has missed Lakers have allowed 54%, 55%, 49% and 40% shooting vs. sub-42% the previous 28 games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe in my mind is without a doubt the MVP so far this season. they'd be 6-26 without him, considering how badly they have played.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kobe for the game winna!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe with another game winner to add to his career highlight reel. KB24 MVP of the season and averaging a cool 30 PPG this year on 49 percent shooting. Very impressive. 

By the way LA played so bad in the first half being down 20 at one point to the Kings, I was very impressed they were able to surge all the way back to win this game. 

For the Kings ...

Spencer Hawes game is really expanding the guy is starting to turn it up. This Kings team will be really good in a few more seasons. Hawes posted 30 Points shooting 60 percent from the field, 11 Rebounds 5 Assists and 1 Steal tonight in a losing effort.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

with all due respect to Spencer Hawes but we made him look like Larry Bird tonight.He's is not that ood of a player yet. We were getting broke down by some of the slowest 1's and 3's in the league continuosly. 

Our defense without Artest is just dreadful. Only Kobe can contain anyone on the perimeter. and the switching by the bigs is ridicuolous to say the least. 

we're getting carved up nightly now. and the bench is just invisible. 

we have so many guys have bad season's its getting very worrisome.Not certain if Kobe's good season and other guys having bad season's correlates directly. 

Fisher looks like he's done he's playing so poorly now. and I cringe when we play Morrison. he looks like a YMCA player at this point.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

I went to the game, and I finally experienced my first Kobe game winner. Extremely amazing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you know what, i think phil's plan was to have pau hand kobe the ball and give him a screen, but that didn't work out so well and kobe had to move toward the baseline - and they still won!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe is good


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i was watching the game at my gfs pad tonight. As soon as we called the timeout with 4 seconds to go, i called my gfs 12 year old sister down (who happened to be wearing the 2009 Championship tee shirt i bought her btw) and asked her if she wanted to see some magic. She said yes and i told her to watch the last 4 seconds of the game. She then proceeded to witnessed her 1st Kobe buzzer beater. Not gonna lie fellas..i got a little misty eyed. :boohoo2:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

29 gamewinners for the old man.

Impressive.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lol Udoka.

I'd rather the Kings **** the bed in this situation now than in an actual important game, at least.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Stu Lantz dedicated this game to his Mother-in-Law, who passed away this Tuesday. He announced that at the beginning of the game. 

..and Kobe ended the game fittingly. Stu is proud.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm how come stu's mother in law's last name is lantz? or am i wrong?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Floods said:


> Lol Udoka.
> 
> I'd rather the Kings **** the bed in this situation now than in an actual important game, at least.


The Kings won't get to play an actual important game for some time, so I think this is as actually important as it gets for them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> 29 gamewinners for the old man.
> 
> Impressive.


I want a youtube video of all game winners or extend to overtime shots he has had in his career, that would be sweet


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> hm how come stu's mother in law's last name is lantz? or am i wrong?


I don't know his mother-in-law's name but Stu took a leave because of her illness. Just thought I should mentioned this since I was the only person, perhaps among members on this board, who watched the game from start to finish..


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> The Kings won't get to play an actual important game for some time, so I think this is as actually important as it gets for them.


Awful strong words from a guy whose team nearly lost to a Kings team missing both Kevin Martin and Tyreke Evans (and needed bricked free throws to pull it out). The Kings will be playing in important games quite possibly as soon as this spring. You just saw what Hawes can do, he's looking more and more like a carbon copy of Vlade Divac. Tyreke Evans is well on his way to being a top 10-15 player in the league. Jason Thompson is averaging 15 and 9 and has pretty much no weakness in his game. This team has very promising talent that's starting to show sooner than expected. Their win total right now is what many people thought they might accumulate through mid-March.

I know it's fashionable among most sports fans to hate other teams for absolutely no reason at all and convince themselves that said teams suck and are destined for failure, but can you at least _try_ to keep the delusion and dripping bias out of your posts, for the sake of discussion?

Anyway, to be completely honest, I'm hardly even put out about this loss. I'd rather the Kings ease up on the gas and get burned in an early January game than have it happen in a game during a playoff chase or series. Even better that it happened against a team they would gained a huge moral boost by beating. The disappointment will be good for them in the long run.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Best player on the planet. It's amazing that he's playing better then his MVP season when everybody thought that he had started declining in.


----------

